# Where can a Montreal visitor (from the US) shoot archery in Montreal?



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

montreal is a pretty big place and there are a few clubs that will let you shoot without becoming a member. where exactly in Montreal will you be staying ? that way i can recommend a club closer to your location.


----------



## mohicanfan (Jun 14, 2011)

jeronimo said:


> montreal is a pretty big place and there are a few clubs that will let you shoot without becoming a member. where exactly in Montreal will you be staying ? that way i can recommend a club closer to your location.


Thank you! We are going to be staying near the airport Thursday night, but we have a car and will be heading up to the Mont Tremblant area for 2 days before driving back down to Montreal for a day. So, ideally, we're looking for someplace we can hit between Montreal and Mont Tremblant to the north.

Regards,
Meredith


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

here is one that is right on the way from the airport to mt tremblant .http://archerieauteuil.org/index.html they have targets set out to 90 meters and lights so you can shoot at night. if your still around on the 2nd of july they are hosting a 3d tournament. 
here is the contact number 450-625-6428 . if you ask for Tony he can help you out with directions.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...45.571034,-73.7362&spn=0.048007,0.144196&z=14


----------



## bernardinifan (Dec 12, 2010)

*montr*

http://fr-fr.facebook.com/pages/ARTAM-Tir-à-larc-Parc-Pierre-Bédard/147806101959618?sk=info

here is a link to the only outdour archery range in montreal. I was the training place for the 1976 montreal olympic.


----------

